# Casquette (hood) pour iMac 27"



## steuve (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à vous,

Est ce que vous savez où est ce qu'on peut trouver des casquettes/hood pour les iMac 27" ? Si possible en France.

Ça ressemble à ça pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas :






Pour l'instant j'ai vu sur ce site :
http://www.scuadra.fr/casquette.php

100E pour la version 27" (enfin adaptable pour des écrans allant de 24 à 30 pouces)


Il y a également les MacHood mais n'existe pas pour 27" :







Merci
Steuve


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Avril 2010)

Il te faut forcement prendre les versions mac car sinon tu vas être coincé (fente du lecteur de CD/DV) sauf si tu n'utilises pas le lecteur de CD/DVD

 Je pense que cette société ne va pas tarder à mettre à jour son catalogue.

edit: chez scuadra ils indiquent compatible mac  http://www.scuadra.fr/casquette.php


----------



## steuve (3 Avril 2010)

J'avais pas pensé au lecteur CD/DVD.

En effet le scuadra est compatible mais sur la photo on ne voit pas la fente pour le lecteur CD/DVD...
Sinon attendre que MacHood mette à jour leur gamme et trouver en France à un prix pas trop excessif non plus.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Avril 2010)

la fixation est différente si tu regardes les images le machood englobe tout l'écran la version de chez scuadra elle est comme posée face à l'écran.

A voir... moi j'attendrais pouravoir la casquette de couleur grise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

biglens.be a des MacHood pour iMac 27 pouces à son catalogue. Ils figurent aussi sur pchood.com.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Avril 2010)

Ok c'est cool alors, juste que la page de Machood n'est pas à jour


----------



## Madalvée (3 Avril 2010)

Parce que tu espères avoir des couleurs potables avec l'écran d'un iMac


----------



## steuve (4 Avril 2010)

non juste pour les reflets


----------

